# Aide Candybar



## PHILTI (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis peu Candybar pour modifier les icones sur mon Mac.

J'ai en revanche quelques difficultés pour modifier le Dock.
J'importe des fichiers glanés un peu partout, mais je suis perdu :
- dans les extensions (icns, png, etc ...),
- dans le mode d'importation de Candybar (iContainer, Icons, Icondropper, ... lequel choisir ?),
- dans l'utilisation de Candybar pour modifier le dock.

Help !


PH


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Janvier 2010)

Visite ce post , il y plein d'infos sur candybar et autres , avec en plus , de superbes realisations 

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktop-sous-osx-180405.html


----------

